# CRP vs Pasture / Baling



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I have at the home place 60 acres 20 in crp rest is pasture/creek. @ 41$ crp vs 4 cow calf pairs or baling in today's market.what would you do? No penalty renewal is this year been in for twenty yrs and gets 40 6ft rounds (2 per acre ) Your in put is greatly appreciated


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I wouldn't even think about putting any into CRP. CRP takes all other options away. Sounds like you can do better on the land without the CRP payment anyway. Good Luck!


----------

